

Ash HN: How you avoid butt-dialing? - afdssfda

I just dialed a friend 3 times in a row by accident in the period of 10 minutes. What is your way to avoid butt-dialing, and how well does it work?<p>Suggestions I've read about are "just lock your phone", for Android: unlock pattern, Call Confirm app, Tiny Call Confirm + app, iPhone and others: pin lock.<p>I still think having a clamshell phone was the best way to avoid butt-dialing, though.
======
gurneywheel
Put it in a pocket that isn't full of day-to-day stuff like coins, keys, etc.,
and doesn't suffer random, potentially damaging physical intrusions? Inside
jacket for me.

PS: The fact there are apps for this 'problem' makes me chuckle.

